# I Have RATS!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have been wanting a pair of rats for soooooooo long but just cant find any breeders locally, or keep getting let down  I dont want to buy from a pet shop. But anyway, these guys were advertised on another forum I used, the owner had to rehome them because she had some housing problems. She was only 15 mins from me and they came with their cage and everything so I thought they would be perfect!! I cant remember what their names were lol But i've decided to give them new ones anyway. Cookies for anyone who recognises where I got the names from! :lol:

They are both really sweet, no biting or squeaking at all when i pick them up which is a good sign as the owner did say of the 4 she had (2 were rehomed yesterday) these were the more nervous.They do seem to like burrowing in my clevage though....!!! Dirty boys 

Soooo... I'd like to introduce you to:

"Ashur"

(not so many pics of him as the batteries died!!)




























And "Varro":


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club
Your boys are gorgeous	:001_tt1:
A silver fawn & agouti hooded by the looks of them


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Ooh, ta for the ID's! They are just "cream" and "white with blown splodges" to me :lol:

Im really pleased with them, they are sweet boys. The brown splodgey one is HUGE though. Never seen such an enormous rat!! And he's very fat lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Ooh, ta for the ID's! They are just "cream" and "white with blown splodges" to me :lol:
> 
> Im really pleased with them, they are sweet boys. The brown splodgey one is HUGE though. Never seen such an enormous rat!! And he's very fat lol


lol, boys can get quite big, my 2 are quite petite but still bigger than any of the girlys & I don't think they've quite finished growing. Enjoy your new little fellows:thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What handsome manrats! They look like sweethearts :3 CongRats!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous rattys.... Spartacus maybe


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Gorgeous rattys.... *Spartacus maybe*


Yay! Cookies to you :thumbup:

Here's some more pics of the handsome men!


----------

